# Help! Photos needed urgently



## Clave (Nov 28, 2009)

I am doing a project and could do with some photos - public domain or your own stock for book covers... it's a panic job, and I only have until Monday before they go to be published - yes I know, but I was only handed this today and I need the money, having had no projects since April...

Anyhow, if someone can find some reasonable quality photos for me it would be a fantastic help as I have 3 covers to modify/correct and 3 new ones to make by Monday, and I know I'm struggling...

What I'm looking for:

Spitfires (Mark 1s and 2s)
Spitfire pilots
Hurricanes (Mark 1s)
Hurricane pilots
Chain Home Radar and other radio gear
Maps of 1939-1940

Period is best, but anything relevant to the Battle of Britain like a museum pic of a Hurricane Mk1 will be good too

Time is not with me on this, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you will all pull through and make my Xmas...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2009)

Spitfire MK.I and II. Also MK.IIB


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

MK1


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Pic number 1 is Hurricane pilot. 

Pic 2 is Spitfire pilot

But the map I assume your looking for Battle Of Britain?

Then a huge modern Hurricane Mk1 pic.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2009)

Hurricane and Spitfire pilots of Polish 303 Squadron.

Source the Internet...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 28, 2009)

Robert Stanford-Tuck. Robert Stanford Tuck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

As far as I can tell, that particular pic is public domain - good thing too, then.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Where have I seen the picture? Oh yea 2 posts ago   

Just kiddin'


----------



## Clave (Nov 28, 2009)

Good stuff! I'm especially liking that map, but it's all good - keep em coming! 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Mk1


----------



## piet (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 28, 2009)

That first ones a niceone Piet 8)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2009)

Best I can do at short notice I'm afraid. All taken at Duxford this year. The Spit is the only flying Mk1, once used by Ginger Lacey.
Cheers, Terry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Mk 2..


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2009)

A couple I have had. I think the first one came from Pbfoot (Neil).


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

1940 radio drawing. I think...

Good stuffChris


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Hope these are of use to you mate, loads more if you want them, just PM me.

 

Part 1

From: The RAF In Action
Pic 1	German Western Assault May-June 1940
Pic 2	Air Defence of England Wales Aug 1940


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Part 2
 

From: The Legendary Spitfire Mk I/II

Pic 1	Spitfire Mk Ia, Fowlmere Sep 1940.
Pic 2	Flg Off Henrik 'Sneezy' Szczesny, 74 Sqn Aug-Dec 1940. Polish officer.
Pic 3	Mk 1s 92 Sqn awaiting scramble, Pembrey.
Pic 4	92 Sqn high scoring pilots in 1940. Left Plt Off Tony Bartley (7 destroyed, 1 probable, 6 damaged), to Nov 1940. Middle Plt Off Alan Wright (who went on to score 11 destroyed, 5 probable, 7 damaged). Right Flt Lt Brian Kingcome (7 destroyed, 3 shared, 3 probable, 9 damaged) to Oct 1940.
Pic 5	Sgt Don Kingaby, 226 Sqn 92 Sqn (8 destroyed, 1 shared, 2 probable, 9 damaged) by end 1940.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Part 3
 

From: The Legendary Spitfire Mk I/II

Pic 6	Spitfire Ib 92 Sqn, Manston in final weeks 1940.
Pic 7	Spitfire Mk II on pre-flight check, Castle Bromwich.
Pic 8	Flt Lt Johnnie Cuchin (Australian) 609 Sqn (8 destroyed, 4 shared, 1 probable, 1 damaged) Early 1940.
Pic 9	The three Roberts of Blue section, 92 Sqn, Northolt May 1940. Left Robert Holland (5 destroyed, 1 shared, 4 probable, 6 damaged). Robert Sanford Tuck (27 destroyed, 6 probable, 6 damaged) and Robert Wright (11 destroyed, 3 shared, 5 probable, 7 damaged).
Pic 10	Plt Off Robert Doe, 234 Sqn with spitfire, transferred to 238 Sqn with Hurricanes (14 destroyed, 2 shared, 5 damaged) flying both aircraft in Summer 1940.
Pic 11	Al Deere and Colin Gray (both Kiwi's), 54 Sqn receiving DFCs for exploits in Summer 1940.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Part 4
 

From: The Battle of Britain (Classic Conflicts)

Pic 1	Hurrican 310 (Czeck) Sqn being re-armed
Pic 2	Pilot between sorties
Pic 3	A downed Donier of 9/KG 78 Aug 1940 near Biggin Hill


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Part 5
 

From: RAF Fighter Command Victory Claims

Pic 1	Flt Lt 'Widge' Gleed 87 Sqn who has 13 kills credited
Pic 2	54 Sqn survivors of Dunkirk.

From: RAF Fighter Command Losses

Pic 3	Plt Off Leon Collingridge, 66 Sqn Spitfire Mk I, Duxford 1940
Pic 4	501 Sqn Hurricane Mk Is, Rockford Aug 1940.
Pic 5	Sqn Ldr Finlay DFC Spitfire Mk II, 41 Sqn Hornchurch, Dec 1940.
Pic 6	615 Sqn pilots pose in front of and on Hurricane Mk I


----------



## Clave (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome thanks! 

Any Do-17, He-111, Bf109, Ju88, Ju87s?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll have a look first thing in the morning my time and see what I can get to you before you wake on the Monday morning.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Clave, following are from the Bundes Archive..

Do 17..........


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

He 111


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Ju 88


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Ju 87


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

bf 109


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

and shouldn't forget the bf 110!


----------



## Clave (Nov 29, 2009)

Stupendous!  8)

And thanks for reminding me about the Bf-110...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Good work Chris!! 

Some things I found..


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Aren't BoB but were during the time...

He-111


----------



## Clave (Nov 29, 2009)

I have completed draft versions of the 6 covers and sent them off. 

Tomorrow is the big day, and I know there will be changes, and picture swapping, and various related fun, so I will probably need more choices of picture just in case...

And thanks to everyone for the effort, good job! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Jeez, I hope this isn't how you do you're Christmas shopping!


----------



## Clave (Nov 29, 2009)

I just noticed the 'in Heinkel' pics, very cool - the man reading the map looks so relaxed!


----------



## Clave (Nov 29, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Jeez, I hope this isn't how you do you're Christmas shopping!



Always...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad you sent them off and we could be of assistance.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Some more shits for you, hope the 1st draft is well received and my best for the success of your project.
All pics are from the World Aircraft Information Files.

 

Do 17


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

He 111


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry, forgot captions for Do 17 and He 111  

Do 17
Pic 1	Do 17Z being loaded with bombs, May 1940
Pic 2	Do 17E early 1939
Pic 3	Do 17Z winter 1941-42, 7. Staffel III./KG 3
Pic 4	Do 215B-1 converted for long range reconnaissance, 3. Aufkl.St./Ob.d.L., Stavangar April 1940.
Pic 5	Do 17 of Stab/KG 2, 1940.

He 111
Pic 1	He 111 returning in formation from a raid.
Pic2	He 111 prototype
Pic 3	He 111H in black for night flying being loaded during the Blitz of London
Pic 4	He 111H-6 of KG 26 in Norway being loaded with torpedos for use against Channel shipping
Pic 5	He 111H-5 with SC 1800 3,938lb bomb


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109

Pic 1	Bf 109E-3, II./JG 54 in standard green camouflage
Pic 2	Bf 109T built for aircraft carrier 'Graf Zeppelin' which was cancelled and a/c were converted to land based fighters, 1939
Pic 3	Bf 109E converted for bombing of shipping in the channel
Pic 4 Bf 109E-1, I/JG 20, Aug/Sep 1939
Pic 5	Pilots of III/.JG 2 taking a break in France, May 1940
Pic 6	Bf 109E early in battle
Pic 7	As written


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Ju 88

Pic 1	Converted from second production with gun installation, Ju 88C V1
Pic 2	Ju 88A-4, III./LG 1 about 1942
Pic 3	Ju 88B Bug-eyed Bomber early 1940


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Ju 87

Pic 1	As captioned
Pic 2	Ju 87, StG 77 nosed over on landing in Normandy.
Pic 3	Men of 'Dad's Army' by a Ju 87 of II./Stg 77 that forced landed on Ham Manor golf Course near Angmering, Aug 1940
Pic 4 to 8 as captioned.


----------



## Clave (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome response 8) - and now I need to finalise some things and I'll need if possible:

Flying only pics:

Bf-109
Defiant
Spit
Hurricane
Blenheim


----------



## Clave (Nov 30, 2009)

Deadline expired - still making changes though....


----------



## Clave (Dec 5, 2009)

Great help everyone - thank you!

This is turning into a big project now, and many commissions are coming through the pipeline - I can't say too much, but for the first time in 9 months I have paid work, and that is a good thing...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 6, 2009)

Clave said:


> Great help everyone - thank you!
> 
> This is turning into a big project now, and many commissions are coming through the pipeline - I can't say too much, but for the first time in 9 months I have paid work, and that is a good thing...


Great news Clave. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2009)

Clave said:


> Great help everyone - thank you!
> 
> This is turning into a big project now, and many commissions are coming through the pipeline - I can't say too much, but for the first time in 9 months I have paid work, and that is a good thing...


That's good news, let's hope this continues for ya'!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 6, 2009)

Paid work is always good!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2009)

Good stuff! Hope it continues to flow in.


----------



## Clave (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Special thanks to Vic today - for the flying 109 pic - that's a lifesaver as I have to compose a 'dogfight' from various elements, and I had no 109 to use... 

Still plodding on (at great speed mind) I will get the new versions finished very soon... and then... money! 8)


----------

